# Shampoo Switch



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

You shouldn't need a conditioner unless you're doing salt water swimming or something! You don't want the coat to be too soft. 

I've heard good things about IOD. I'm currently using Chris Christensen Day to Day and Crown Royale Biovite. Love the smell of the biovite and magic touch spray!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I use Isle of Dog between regular groomings because Jake swims regularly and now that we are doing field training, he is doing water retrieves in muddy ponds which make him smelly.
I LOVE the shampoos - I use Evening Primrose and one other one. I don't use the conditioners. By the way, the integrative vet recommends and sells the shampoos.

The groomer uses Paul Mitchell Products for dogs and never uses a conditioner on him. His coat and skin are in perfect condition so i doubt you need to use a conditioner.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

OK...I bought the Evening Primerose Shampoo and Royal Jelly. On the bottle, it says may be diluted 10:1. Would you recommend diluting it or not?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

ALWAYS dilute your shampoo. Cleans just as well and helps in rinsing.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Many of the IOD shampoos are not supposed to be dilluted. It will say on the bottle whether or not you can dillute. 

We previously used IOD Royal Jelly shampoo for years. I have been using Crisp Coat from #1 All Systems for about 9 months now and love it. It does a great job and is about 1/3 the price of IOD.

You dont need a conditioner on the dog when shampooing. You can use a conditioner mixed with some water in a spray bottle for daily brushing.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Well...I gave Jackson a bath with the IOD EPO and Royal Jelly shampoo and I diluted it to give it a shot. And I also have the Light Management conditioner. All I can say is that I love the products


----------

